# Are Seniors Thankful ?



## Chris21E (Nov 15, 2021)

*No matters how bad things get, can one still find something to be thankful for.

My list...
1. Still breathing.
2. Thankful for not hurting so much.
3. Still able to drive.
4. Thankful for the kind response on the forum.
5. The kindness showed to me daily.
6. The ability to forget the dumb things that take place day-to-day.
7. The wonderful Little birds outside my window that stop by my fountain for a drink and bath, are so cute and sing so well.
Will be having a nice , December birthday and a very Merry little Christmas, no matter how much things change from moment to moment. 

Share your Thankful list. *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m thankful that I can still pull my own wagon and paddle my own canoe.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Thankful for this forum provided by our dear friend @Matrix   and all my friends on it

More than Thankful for some very dear friends who've had my back through some seriously hard times recently

Thankful for my daughter being back in England after living many years abroad

Thankful that I have a home, which is warm and dry...

Thankful for the overstretched NHS this year and the overworked hospital  staff when I needed them ....

Thankful that now I'm over 60 I can have my eyes tested tomorrow,  no charge...


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 15, 2021)

I find the older I get, the more thankful I become.  I am thankful for many things, including -
+ I had a wonderful childhood with loving parents and grand parents
+ A wonderful wife
+Up until now my wife and I have had great health
+ A perfect son (I'm not exaggerating- straight A's thru school, captain of football team, class president of his Med school class, a top MD in a top ranked hospital, has a great circle of good friends, etc)
+ My perfect son and daughter-in-law are expecting our first grand child
+ I had a great career, always had jobs I enjoyed, worked with great folks, and made more          money than I ever imagined
+ I saved money and invested and it has provided a comfortable and secure retirement for my wife and I
+My wife and I volunteer at a great organization working with some of the most inspirational kids I've ever known
+ I have some very nice guitars that are better than I deserve that give me great satisfaction every day when I play them
+My wife and I have simple tastes, we have absolutely everything we want or need
+ A short memory

I could go on ...


----------



## Shero (Nov 15, 2021)

I am thankful that every day when I get a message from our boys saying "Bonjour Maman". Everything else is a bonus!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2021)

This senior sure is, everyday. The way I treated my body over the years, I’m amazed that I’ll be 84 soon.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 15, 2021)

I am definitely a grateful senior. I lost everything I had in a fire one time when I was younger. I had to start over from scratch and I mean scratch. That taught me how much I had to be grateful for. Even the so called little things like soap and toilet paper. It also taught me about what I really needed to survive. I do not regret that time in life one bit because I learned so much about the reality of living.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 15, 2021)

The older we get the more we seem to be very very thankful for all the little things that 
knit up the moments of everyday life.  Today, its for the big oaks that turned yellow over the other night and now are a lovely burnt orange, the sugar maples that manage to hog the flamboyant tree scene every autumn without an inch of help from us, just in time for Thanksgiving!

Very shortly I will once again be over the moon thankful for the wonderful fragrance and hearty taste of that first cup of morning Starbucks!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 15, 2021)

I am just plain thankful period. GOD Bless.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 15, 2021)

After a prognosis of "months to live" two years ago, I am grateful for the UK National Health Service, University College Hospital London and The McMillan Cancer Service for keeping me alive.


----------



## Remy (Nov 16, 2021)

Today I was at the Cancer Society thrift store. It's senior discount day, which I qualify for of coarse. The woman in front of me was asked if she was a senior and she stated no but that everything she had been through lately seemed to age her. Her hair was very short and she told the volunteer cashier she had finished cancer treatment. I don't know her but I hope that soul is cured and lives many years. She seemed like a nice lady. Grateful I don't have cancer.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 16, 2021)

While so many of my friends and family have passed way too young I'm thankful for my health at 73 and closing in on 74.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 25, 2021)

Are Seniors Thankful ?​
Better be
We didn't git old by accident

Keep a fire







Young'ns take heed


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 25, 2021)

Sure I'm thankful.  I'm thankful to be alive at 75 when so many people I knew are no longer here.  I'm thankful for my pensions and I'm very thankful for not owing a penny to anyone.  The news is screaming about climate change but I'm leaving the solution to the younger generation.  The news is screaming about inflation.  Hey, I can handle higher gas prices and grocery prices.  I'm also thankful for being born at the right time.  I had a wonderful childhood with a lot of friends.  It was a time when people and friends mattered not how many GB your phone or computer has.  I never served in the armed forces, never got shot and I got to back pack in many countries of the world and I did it all without a smartphone!  Ha, Ha!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 25, 2021)

I have no reservations.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 26, 2021)

I am thankful for:

... the animals that come in my yard -- birds, rabbits, and deer, mostly. They are fun to watch.
... the Rhododendrons in my yard. If their leaves curl up tightly, it is too cold for me to go outside. 
... the single serving coffee machine that I bought at Walmart for $20.
... my daughter, who helps me in a lot of ways.
... Aidan, a dog who is never boring and always keeps me laughing.
--- my oncologist, my PCP, my cardiologist, and all the medical personnel who have treated me.
... Senior Forums
... having a water heater of only 30 gallons, because it reheats the water so quickly, we barely notice its small capacity.
... the only job I had which I loved so much, it was hard to believe I was paid to do it.
... my friends and family
--- living in a town in which people are very helpful and friendly.
... and too much else to continue.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 26, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I am thankful for:
> 
> ... the animals that come in my yard -- birds, rabbits, and deer, mostly. They are fun to watch.
> ... the Rhododendrons in my yard. If their leaves curl up tightly, it is too cold for me to go outside.
> ...


A beautiful list and to my joy, one of the small birds decided to come inside...


----------

